# Logging Dives



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I know there are a lot of Dive Masters, Instructors and whatnot here so I figure this would be the best place for info.. 



I was certified about 4 years ago then never dove. I work out of town a lot and scheduled charters for when I could get back but they were always cancelled.. Finally, I bought a boat and have dove about 50 times this summer.. I planned to log them in the beginning but couldn't find my log book.. I finally found it and figured I'd backtrack a little and get up to date.. But, I noticed a seal imprinted on my first 5 dives done during the course... So, do the following dives have to be stamped or does my dive buddy just have to sign? I don't want to look shady for filling out all that crap late but I also don't want to not get credit for an entire summer of diving almost every weekend either. I've been diving with a couple guys that dive Nitrox and I'm really seeing the advantage of that class. We dove about 120 feet yesterday. Me and another guy ran out of air and came up but the guy diving Nitrox stayed down another TEN MINUTES!! That gave him just enough time to wait for a school of monster AJ to swim by and he busted one of them, beating my AJ that was on the board for first.. :banghead 



Anyway, some of those classes you can't take without a certain number of logged dives.. I have more than enough for whatever but need to log... What to do?



I know this is a rookie question but I've forgotten a lot of that stuff. Reading tables, and the other safety stuff is about all I retained from that class. For the life of me, I can't remember the protocol for logging dives..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just have your dive buddy sign off on them.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Jarhead...I'm an Instructor and would advise you to log your past dives even if they are logged "late". For NAUI NitroxDiver certificationyou only need OW certification to take the course. Log your past dives and be as accurate as possible in order to demonstrate your skill level.Oh, after Nitrox, get a computer that will log 'em for you! That's what we do! :doh It's hard to keep track of all your dives and Instructors and boat staff know that, just log your dives as best as you can. You don't have to have a signature or stamp from an Instructor or Dive Master. BTW, cost of Nitrox Certification is $99 at MBT Divers and I'm teaching Monday night at 6pm! :toast


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

So you don't need the stamp,, sweet..



You may see me at that Nitrox class..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely get that EAN class done!!! And get a Nitrox capable computer. The guys at the shop (MBT) will be happy to show you what they have. I'd recommend the Zeagle, Tusa, or DiveRite computer. They are all the same, made by the same manufacturer (Seiko, I think) but have different names stamped on them.

Another good one I've used recently is the new Mares Puck. It's almost $100 less than the other I recommended.

The only logged dives that require a signature are those done as part of a class. So, just dive, dive, dive, and log, log, log.

I usually let my computer keep track ofmy divesuntil I get to sit down and copy the info to the log book. The only problem with doing this is that Isometimes forget some of the details of the dives... exact location, what I saw, what I shot, etc. 

Ideally, I like to sit down and do the logs after each day of diving, but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck, I log each and every dive so that when the missus starts bitching that I go diving every weekend I can look back and say, "No I have not gone in two weeks. I go EVERYOTHER WEEKEND!"

:letsdrink


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bmoore (10/21/2008)*Heck, I log each and every dive so that when the missus starts bitching that I go diving every weekend I can look back and say, "No I have not gone in two weeks. I go EVERYOTHER WEEKEND!"
> 
> :letsdrink


Preemptive defense. That's a great idea, but it wouldn't work in my favor. I think I dive every weekend, some week days, and leap years too. She's very understanding, but I don't think I could get away with that one.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

let the computer do the work for you. and if you dive out of the country you will most likely take youre own stuff so just show you computer. i think the memory is 1000 dives on my comp.plus you can download the tracks

SSI


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha spearfisher I used to do that when I worked at a dive shop as well. But then it is "work"!

I pulled out the old log book last night when I started to get a earfull. Hadn't been in two weeks. Was thinking about going tomorrow but looks like the weather is going to make the decision for me.


----------

